# Lizards > General Geckos >  NEW ZEALAND GECKO, amazing

## _c3

does anyone know anything about these guys?

----------


## mlededee

That I want some! Naultinus grayii have been on my wish list for a while. They are still pretty rare in captivity and hard to come across though.

You should be able to find some good info on them here:
http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...lus-naultinus/ 

And some specific care info and reference material here: 
http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...nus-grayi.html

----------


## juddb

:Good Job: looks pretty!

----------


## Laooda

Wicked neat!  Great pic too...

----------


## Shock

Reminds me of the Geiko gecko.

----------


## RhacHead

> That I want some! Naultinus grayii have been on my wish list for a while. They are still pretty rare in captivity and hard to come across though.
> 
> You should be able to find some good info on them here:
> http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...lus-naultinus/ 
> 
> And some specific care info and reference material here: 
> http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...nus-grayi.html


And quite pricey...   They are an Awsome gecko though and on my top 10 "must own before I die" herps.

----------


## papaK

They are cool geckos.... $$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## waltah!

That gecko is the best thing to come out of New Zealand since the Flight of The Conchords :Smile:

----------


## Boanerges

That is a really pretty gecko  :Good Job:

----------


## Chaossoldier11

Ooh shiny!

----------

